# stuck with vB code for replies?



## subfuscpersona (Aug 26, 2005)

Q1 is it possible to use html to format replies (I mean throughout, not just the vBcode tag 
	
	



```
) rather than vB code

Q2 is there a limit to the number of characters in a reply
```


----------



## MJ (Aug 26, 2005)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> Q1 is it possible to use html to format replies (I mean throughout, not just the vBcode tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subfuscpersona (Aug 28, 2005)

subfuscpersona on 08-26 said:
			
		

> Q1 is it possible to use html to format replies (I mean throughout, not just the vBcode tag html) rather than vB code





			
				MJ ON 08-26 said:
			
		

> Look here and scroll down


Sorry, MJ, that wasn't what I was asking. if the vBcode tag html worked as I'd hoped, then

```
<strong><em>bold italic text</em></strong>
```
would show up as *bold italic text*
...and it certainly wouldn't be constrained in that silly scroll box

Thx anyway - looks like DC doesn't offer what I'm after


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2005)

html cannot be used here - only BBC

I love html also.


----------

